# Strings and Trumpet (LASS + The Trumpet) (required for all moderators, but I'm not a mod here! :D)



## nikolas (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.nikolas-sideris.com/stuff/WGACA.mp3

(it loops, thus the abrupt ending and beginning).

I find LASS fascinating and I can't stop working with it! The tender, small, fabulous, controllable sound that you can get with LASS is simply stunning for me. And the trumpet is also one of my favorite instruments! Just awesome to use and very solid in its sound!

Thanks for listening.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds very nice, Nikolas.


----------



## nikolas (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! Ned, I think you're right... I spent less than 10 minutes with the trumpet (*ashamed*). I shall revisit it, but still I find LASS (and the trumpet, absolutely) to be fascinating instruments!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Strings and Trumpet (LASS + The Trumpet)*

With your wicked compositional skills, you _should_ be ashamed!!! :wink: :twisted:


----------



## JBacal (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Strings and Trumpet (LASS + The Trumpet)*

Enjoyed listening. I like the jazz flavored harmonies. Maybe a bit too much reverb but this is personal taste and it does reinforce the mood.

Best,
Jay


----------



## hbuus (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Strings and Trumpet (LASS + The Trumpet)*

Sounds very tender, organic.
Beautiful Barber-thing in the end.
Well done!

Henrik


----------



## Hal (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice
i like the composition
am listening in sennheiser HD 215 not very accurate
but and i dont hear a trumpet it sounds to me more like and english horn with flute


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 12, 2009)

nikolas @ Mon Oct 12 said:


> I spent less than 10 minutes with the trumpet (*ashamed*).



You mean you spent less time with it than we for listening and commenting?

That is what I would call efficiency


----------



## Hal (Oct 12, 2009)

HEhe HAnnes 

Listen Nicholas
have u tried playing this melody,this trumpet 1 octave higher ?
of course its ur composition and you are the only one who knows how it should sound
but trust me 
i beleive this piece will be beautifull if u let the trumpet shine in the higher octave and may be double it with violins it will sound very ennio morricone.
other thing u could try if u dont want tho put the trumpet too much in the face as not to sound like a trumpet concerto,may be you could leave the trumpet as it is and play an oboe above it and let it take the melody.
i really like the composition.


----------



## nikolas (Oct 12, 2009)

Hannes: LOL! Imagine my client ("I paid xxxx$ for someone who spent 10 minutes on the piece??!?!? :@"). I did spend a lot of time on the strings though! 

I'll try the octave higher! Didn't occure to me. (Reason is that for the trumpet I use an M-audio Oxygen 8, which has 2 octaves... Probably had it at 0, or even -1 octave and couldn't go higher! :D

No, no oboe though! I haven't found an oboe which sounds as good as the trumpet and is as versatile!


----------



## Hal (Oct 12, 2009)

nikolas @ Mon Oct 12 said:


> I'll try the octave higher! Didn't occure to me. (Reason is that for the trumpet I use an M-audio Oxygen 8, which has 2 octaves... Probably had it at 0, or even -1 octave and couldn't go higher! :D
> 
> )



Dam is that ur reason !?
then do it do it do it :D
but hey watch out ur gonna need to spend more then 10 min with the trumpet this time its gonna carry the melody almost alone .


----------



## Angel (Oct 13, 2009)

I think The Trumpet sounds like a really good oboe  *just kidding*

Nice stringworx!


----------



## ChrisAxia (Oct 13, 2009)

Bravo Niko! 

Nice work, although as Angel joked, the trumpet actually does sound a little like an oboe in places.

Yiassou,

~Chris


----------



## paoling (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Strings and Trumpet (LASS + The Trumpet)*

Nikolas, the best Trumpet demos are made with a breath controller, because with breath I think you can easily achieve a more natural effect than with modwheel. I don't know how to explain but it's really hard to use the modwheel in a convincing manner (Oh, well I haven't still learnt, that's why I've bought a BC). 
In your piece I wish to hear the same dynamics that you give to the strings applied to the trumpet. As a solo instrument it should be a little over the texture made by the strings.
Beautiful harmony, counterpoint and string sound. Anyway I like your music (like a string piece made for real instruments, or the complex piano piece, you posted some time ago) more than your mockups. In my opinion you are really a great, trained, composer.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Strings and Trumpet (LASS + The Trumpet)*



paoling @ Tue Oct 13 said:


> In your piece I wish to hear the same dynamics that you give to the strings applied to the trumpet.



And I thought the strings already had little dynamics. Hmm ...


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 13, 2009)

Relistening to it they of course have dynamics, especially at the and, however what I miss are rests, bow changes, ends of phrases ... all that what makes a note finish.

Damn, that makes 13.5 minutes for me in this thread, 3.5 more now


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Nikolas!

Ten minutes! Sheesh man - brilliant and natural composition. Strings sound expressive and lush - which patches did you use to achieve that?


----------



## Angel (Oct 14, 2009)

Never mind... in my demos everything sounds like an oboe except for the oboe


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Nikolas - want to be a moderator?


----------



## nikolas (Oct 14, 2009)

LOL!

You don't ban people around here, so I would have second thoughts really! I mean, what's the point of all this power if you can't really abuse it! 

(Yes, I wouldn't mind, being a mod, if I can help this community. Although in all honesty I think the mods are doing a thrilling job as it is, so not sure if I would be able to add anything).


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 14, 2009)

You have to buy an expression pedal first. :twisted:


----------



## nikolas (Oct 14, 2009)

Not a breath controller? I though it was better!  (But ok... I'll send in my CV with a pic of my new expression pedal and breath controller...) :D


----------

